# Is gas pain common after a D&C?



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm having terrible gas pain since the D&C 3 days ago. It seems that everything below my belly button, left side to right side, is full of it.

I've heard gas pain is common after full-term birth. Could it be after a 10 week D&C?

Anyone had this happen? Anyone know what causes it at full-term? (That might give me a clue.)

Thanks Girls.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I don'ty think so. I think you are feeling more crampy than gas. I would get a heating pad and maybe some black cohosh if you don't have pain meds. drink lots of fluid and pee often.


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Zona. It's definitely gas though. And true, I am definitely having "girl cramps" too. It's terrible. Sometimes I distinctly have a uterine cramp, sometimes it's distinctly a gas pain, and sometimes I can't tell what in the WORLD it is!

A doc friend thinks it was either my liver or gallbladder that was hurting last night. Since then, I have pain everywhere under my belly button. A few times it's been a strong sting instead of crampy. I'm baffled.

Oh, and I'm pushing water since you mentioned it. I do think I was dehydrated. Glad you pointed it out.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

I had gas pain too after my D&C at 11 weeks. I had the procedure on a Thursday and then pain from Saturday-Monday. On Monday I had my first BM post-procedure and I felt a lot better. Strangely, I didn't really have any uterine cramping.

It's so interesting to find someone else with the same symptom. Also,







for your loss.


----------



## harmonyhobbit (Sep 16, 2008)

Gas pain is common after anesthesia, because it slows the bowels.
I believe fuid is used to flush the uterus. It is used during other surgeries to remove blood so the surgeon can see better what they are doing. it's not unusual to have fluid leakage for a while.


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Anesthesia and constipation. Well, had it and have it! Maybe that's my answer. (I'd never even heard the thing about anesthesia.)

Thanks.


----------

